# :: The Formula 1 - 2011 Season Thread ::



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread is dedicated to all F1 lovers in this forum 
So lets get a Discussion started 

This years season(2011) has been one of *the * most boring seasons according to me. Too one sided.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2011)

Nothing to discuss here. 
I wasn't able to get tickets to the sport.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

So no one doesnt follow the sport even on TV?

One of the most controversial crashes ever which almost made a fight between Micheal Schumacher and Coulthard 
[YOUTUBE]7ysL1pXq2js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2011)

wow.. that automobile kept on running even after one of the tyre was blown off!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

and the almost fight after the crash 
[YOUTUBE]Zm4PFEE8C3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like you are more interested in fights then the sport itself! 
Anyway... "almost" fight doesn't pump the adrenaline here in India, but the actual fight does!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

Saw this moment I think a couple of years bac probably in Discovery in some Micheal Schumacher Tribute show. Loved the show.
Love the sport. Wanted to see the race. But Rs.35000 for the main grand stand seat is too much and out of reach of most Indians


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah. Costs too much.
And then they complain, Indians don't have sporting culture.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2011)

They have tickets for 2500, 6500 too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> They have tickets for 2500, 6500 too.



I know. But the main Grandstand is way way way tooooo costly 

a couple of pics of the track-
*i.imgur.com/sW7JD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NBbXN.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the way Vettel drives is phenomenal....I mean as compared to other drivers, during turns he hardly gears down...just awesome control


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

Vettel byFAR has the best car. Give a similar cars to Hamilton, Schumacher and find out who is best


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2011)

@thetechfreak : i agree...having the right car too makes a big difference


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2011)

Any video stream links to free practice sessions?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 28, 2011)

anyone from TDF have gone G,noida to watch live??


----------



## Tusharps (Oct 28, 2011)

Football Business and Fun: Get,Set...GO
Check this link to read my thoughts on F1


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Formula 1 for the last few years has become a presentation of the strength of the cars rather than the drivers. Too many lopsided contests and predictable results are ruining this game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2011)

Here are some ways to catch the F1 action live on TV incase you dont have ESPN-Star on your TV 
Formula 1 Indian Grand Prix The -


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Formula 1 for the last few years has become a presentation of the strength of the cars rather than the drivers. Too many lopsided contests and predictable results are ruining this game.



Maybe that's why I always think, every participants should be given cars with same strength, same make and modal.
Only then, would be the race truly fair.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 28, 2011)

I am attending Sunday's race. Camera's  are not allowed they say. But I am planning to smuggle one (big one) in. Lets see whether I succeed. Is the security too strict? Anybody been to practice session today?

By the way, as per our tradition - today's honors were shared by:

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/8764/f1dog.jpg


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2011)

^^
Cameras are allowed. No issue. I went today.

Well...just got back. I missed the first practice session (which had the canine incident), and reached when the F3 cars were doing a practice run. Now to put in a summary.

1. My pickup was at Nehru Place metro station. I reached there, and could just see some buses standing. Walking 50m down  I saw 2-3 guys in Budh International Circuit (BIC). They told me to board the South Zone bus, irrespective of me  being for West zone.
2. Bus moved, and after 45 minutes we crossed into Noida Extension.  I think  all of UP's police force has been deployed. At the 8km radius cut-off a straight well stretch started into the circuit. Errrrm....the driver missed a cut, and reversed on the expressway. 
3. We were dropped off at South Zone. And told to take the shuttle to me respective zone. Here is where the mess started. No one was at the point to tell us which direction to take the shuttle which were zipping past. So for a while a bunch of us stood there. Then we found out the direction, and decided to board a shuttle. It was equivalent to boarding a DTC/Blueline at prime Delhi office time. People chose to hang on the door, reminiscing Bombay locals vs. stepping inside to the coach.
4. The gates were labeled large and clear, though security check was lame. Eatables and liquids were not allowed. Guards were standing.
5. Entered the stands and was shown my seat. F3 cars were racing -- am sure a lot of the crowd assumed this to be the 'thing'. Note: the engine noise was bearable. 
6. The circuit broke for lunch.  There were stalls which had food commodities but could be procured only using coupons. The coupon line took 30 minutes for acquisition. And then I dropped my chicken sandwich since it was not sealed in the packaging properly. Had a fight with the vendor and was given another one. Heck it costed 200 chips. Everything was extraordinarily priced. Way too high.
7. Moved to the stands...the crowd was chittering and chattering. Suddenly the air started to reverberate with engine sound. Boy was it loud. I was sitting so the north stand was in front of me -- so the start/pits stops were hidden. The rev up had begun. Suddenly one car shot off (I think the Williams) and made its way around the ~5.4 kms of F1 grid. Oh....man. That is one feeling/image/sound I will never forget in my life. I think my ticket price was redeemed there and then.....! And the rest 23 engines were unleashed, and hell fell upon the spectators. Everyone was dead quite and the cars started to circle around. Gosh...when they down-shifted the sound is so grainy and rough..and then they would speed up. Immediately I realized why F1 is eeef-one. Extreme conditions coupled with high grade scientific research -- the output was apparent and appalling and shocking but pleasant.

After a while it was easy to deduce that drivers were experimenting with the circuit. At times they would down gear on turns....or break after the turn or not slow at down. 3 sessions for heavy data collection. Practice 2 was stopped 2x. Once cause of an accident and once to let the teams re-think. Most moved to hard-compound rubber. The track ambient was 39C. After around 30 minutes of the blitzkrieg my ears started to tingle, and I used ear plugs for a while.

Overall it was an amazing experience, and worth the effort.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^ Nice to read your experience. Few queries:

1) We are planning to leave from Gurgaon to BIC on sunday. What time should we leave considering the traffic jams and all? How is the new Yamuna Expressway?

2) Do they have xray machines at the security check? Because I need to carry my 100-400mm lens which is quite big. And the ticket says professional cameras are not allowed.

3) What time will the race start and end on Sunday?

By the way there is a nice spectator guide given here :

*cnt.in.bookmyshow.com/in/sports/f1/Spectator-Guide-for-Buddh-international-circuit-2011-2.pdf


----------



## asingh (Oct 29, 2011)

I would buffer in at least 4 hours to get from GGN to BIC. You will have to traverse a lot of Delhi. The final race is scheduled to start at 15 :00. You can refer to the link below for changes...race run time and ceremony should be ~3 hours.

Formula 1â„¢ - The Official F1â„¢ Website


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2011)

Vettel as usual got pole position. The dust really seemed to cause problems


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Indian GP should be held in August.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

Why do stalls at F1 race make sure, only the rich can enjoy the luxuries!
Rs. 1000 for a T-Shirt marked with, "Ferrari" on day 1. And the same T-Shirt for Rs. 2500 on day 2.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Let's face it. F1 is for the elite and only the elite.

All the Indian drivers are from very well-to-do families. Motorsport is not cheap at all.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2011)

mods why did you rename this thread to the 2011 season only. Why not football channel get same treatment or admin posting there has kept it running?


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

because we have had season-wise threads for F1. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/52566-formula-1-2007-season-thread.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/80679-formula-1-2008-season-thread.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/111451-formula-1-2009-season-thread.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/125023-formula-1-2010-season-thread.html (fail thread lol)

Only continuing with the pattern.

As far as football is concerned, it never *stops* in a year. Same for Cricket. IPL stops. F1 stops. 

In any case, this season is well and truly over. You are most welcomed to start a new thread for 2012.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2011)

OK ico. Thanks for clarifying 

Half an hour till the Raceday program in Star Sports starts. Really excited now 

Hope we have a winner other than Vetter


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

digit have shared nice pics of the event on 28th Oct.
*Buongiorno, Formula 1! Digit's day at the Buddh International Circuit*


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Vettel won.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 30, 2011)

Apart from Massa's dismissal I didn't found anything too interesting. I mean winning of Vettel was most expected. I was expecting some "real unexpected".


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Vettel won.



Nothing unexpected happened.


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Apart from Massa's dismissal I didn't found anything too interesting. I mean winning of Vettel was most expected. I was expecting some "real unexpected".



It was much much more interesting than many other races ( read Valencia)..

Jenson as usual 2nd with seb winning..

schumi (5th) and narain (17) wud b much much more satisfied ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2011)

did anyone here go for f1 race??If so...share some pics...


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok...just got back today from the BIC. 

Thing were much better organized today. I guess they picked up some tips and tricks after the fiasco past two days. From the pick-up points each zone bus left periodically and left people at their respective gates. So we did not have to face the mercy and rowdiness of the shuttle fleet within the inner radial of the circuit. Coupons for H20 and beverages were separated from the food -- quite obvious that the prior will be consumed more. I reached around 12'esh and the JK series were starting. Decent 125cc cars which packed a decent punch. The stands were quite empty till now. At 1 : 30 PM there was a 'drivers parade' where each driver was driven around the circuit in a vintage car. There was a minute of silence for two drivers who died in the past weeks. Moto GP and Indy car. After that our National Anthem. All stood up respectively. This was quite nice. At 2 : 30 PM the circuit was thrown open for the cars to warm up and pit movement was voluntary.  The first Lotus car zipped by and all the people in the stands stood up. After that at 3 : 00 PM there was the warm up lap with the governance of the pace car. I think this is probably the only moment when all 24 moved in pole formation. The sound was awesome and the crowd went ....berserk. Most people really do not know how much power these cars possess, but were slammed in the face with the roar and hum of engines screaming. Post that the race started and 60 laps of controlled mayhem + BHP were blasted in the circuit. It literally felt like BIC was screaming. There were quite a lot of close hits. I think the Sabeur was out in the beginning laps. Some cars also touched each other. The usual. They decided to move to hard compound rubber as they had started with soft (yellow stripes) initially. There had been talks that Pirelli will play safe with lower speed soft compound since they do not have enough data regarding BIC as of now. It was fun watching the 3 second pits. 

As we all know Vettel grabbed the finish first and was given the honors by Lady M. 

Some things which I noticed. Security within the stands was quite lax. People were "sneaking in" water bottles and food items. I just imagined if someone hurled a bottle on the track. It can really be bad. Some spectators chose to stand on the plastic chairs. I really found this lame and cheap. Selfish at the same time. The guard would whistle at them, and they would step down and promptly be up again. 99% of the females knew nothing about what was happening. Probably only that 4 wheels are moving really really fast with a ton of noise....! 

The buses dropped us back, and there was a massive traffic jam. Took 2.5 hours to reach Nehru Place. This time of the session is also quite hot for outdoor events. If Moto GP happens anytime before November 2012 I will give it the wide berth.

Overall, an experience one should try out -- at least once in their lifetime. Will I go next time. (?). Na....too much traffic issues and way to dusty and hot. But JP have pulled it off successfully. Kudos. And errm....Bravo.....!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

@asingh: Nice! Thanks for your sharing your experience. So I am guessing pics were not allowed to be taken!


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2011)

^^
They were. All types  of photography equipment were allowed. I took some lame ones from a point and shoot. Not worth sharing.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't know where to share this, so here!
Got a T-Shirt from BIC, even though I wasn't able to go there!!  

Pic:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Wz33Q.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

@ Anil: Nice share.  Who is this Lady M though?

Congrats Vineet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2011)

@vineet..thats one awesome looking shirt


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> @ Anil: Nice share.  Who is this Lady M though?



Mayawathi.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Apart from Massa's dismissal I didn't found anything too interesting. I mean winning of Vettel was most expected. I was expecting some "real unexpected".



This years season is of the THE most boring ever according to me. 

Alonso if he could go past Button on the start then we might have some fire works in the first few laps *i.imgur.com/6CRNp.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

azzu said:


> It was much much more interesting than many other races ( read Valencia)..
> 
> Jenson as usual 2nd with seb winning..
> 
> schumi (5th) and narain (17) wud b much much more satisfied ...





> schumi (5th) and narain (17) wud b much much more satisfied ...



Only this was a bit of satisfaction.



thetechfreak said:


> This years season is of the THE most boring ever according to me.
> 
> Alonso if he could go past Button on the start then we might have some fire works in the first few laps *i.imgur.com/6CRNp.png



The chase game between Alonso and Button was the most interesting part, at least in end of the game.

BTW guys have alook at it. I really wished something like this should have happened in India Grand prix. 
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=235670943153731


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> *www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=235670943153731


Breathtaking share. Enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

^^Thnx  Even I watched it like I was driving  lol


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2011)

^ That was electrifying...Thumbs up for the Share...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> *i.imgur.com/6CRNp.png



OFFTOPIC:


Spoiler



I see you are using this particular smiley, which I created as a suggestion on a thread!  I really hope they include this in TDF's icon set! *i.imgur.com/6CRNp.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

@Vineet- 



Spoiler



A thread for that already was created by kunal. But nothing happened. Admin is happy with ""


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Formula 1 huh.... It never get famous in india bocz it very expensive sports ,u have to belongs to ambani's family to afford it. Just watch it on TV.


----------



## masach315 (Nov 1, 2011)

F1 is an expensive sport afforded mostly by well-to-do. Yes, it is right. But we have to accept and appreciate that it a pinnacle of motorsport where the technological advancement meet human capabilities. It will have some potential for India, let it be there. Some may see it as unnecessary, but we have to look from all sides.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a noob doubt - Does the auto companies like Ferrari,BMW test their technologies though F1 races?


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

That is a good question. Even I would like to know more about it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2011)

At times yes.

BBC News - Formula 1 technology goes beyond the track

The research for light fiber material and engine stress are employed to certain levels in commercially available tires. Though holistically the cars are totally different. Just designed for extreme speeds. Same with tires/brakes.


----------



## azzu (Nov 1, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Formula 1 huh.... It never get famous in india bocz it very expensive sports ,u have to belongs to ambani's family to afford it. Just watch it on TV.



No one thought we cud see Aston Martins , Bentley s , Rolls Royce on indian roads..10 years ago...Not only that they r opening up Exclusive showrooms in India...

Its just the Matter of Time....

F1 is expensive sport yes , but india is an equally Rich Country (now no debate on that)


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 1, 2011)

finally an f1 thread 
i am following this sport since 2003
I support Senna, schumi, kimi and alonso !
And the best thing > kimi is coming back to f1


----------



## a_medico (Nov 1, 2011)

Been watching F1 on TV since more than 10 years. But experience of watching it live is something I will cherish forever. When watching it live, its not the speed but the sound which hits you like a sledgehammer. If you are a fan, I recommend to add it to your checklist of 'Things to do before I die'.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2011)

^^
So you made it...! Where were you seated..? You only went for the last day..?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 2, 2011)

Only last day. Classic stand one.


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2011)

^^
West block you mean..? How was it when the formation lap happened...?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope. Classic stand East.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 2, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> finally an f1 thread
> i am following this sport since 2003
> I support Senna, schumi, kimi and alonso !
> And the best thing > kimi is coming back to f1



kimi raikonen is coming back??Didn't he go to nascar or something after failing to get a seat at ferrari??Where did u read that he is coming back because if he is,it would be awesome,huge fan of him....


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 2, 2011)

yes mate Kimi Williams deal 
and my friend was track marshal at BIC, he asked we williams mechanics about the rumors and they acknowledge it 

Raikkonen poised to return to F1 with Williams- James Allen on F1 – The official website

2012 will be huge but i dont want repeat of 2010 -2011 car show man, we need some competition out there !


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Hope the competition for the first place improves next season. I doubt Kimi will be in the run for the title though.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

I also agree, we are missing a neck to neck competition, plus personally I hope something surprising from Michael Schumacher  Without stiff competition F1 is like cycle race for me


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2011)

Micheal Shumacher should return to Ferarri. But I doubt if it is possible.

Kimi mus be back. He belongs to F1. I really liked his racing style


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Vettel byFAR has the best car. Give a similar cars to Hamilton, Schumacher and find out who is best



Exactly!! No one can deny that!!


----------



## masach315 (Nov 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Vettel byFAR has the best car. Give a similar cars to Hamilton, Schumacher and find out who is best



They all have similar cars


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ No, preformence of the cars differs a lot. This session RadBull have the best car, slightly better than Mclaren & Ferrari.


----------

